

The Principles of UX Choreography - sriku
https://medium.com/@becca_u/the-principles-of-ux-choreography-69c91c2cbc2a

======
paulojreis
I'm not going to argue against the benefits of choreographing user interface
elements, as I deeply believe in it. However, it saddens me (quite a lot) to
see all UX articles saying and assuming "this is best for the user", "the user
thinks/works this way", "this will clarify", without ever presenting the
minimum piece of evidence to support such claims.

Isn't/shouldn't UX be truly user centered and user focused? If so, why do we
insist on centering everything around our preconceptions and common sense
ideas, instead of actually grounding it on data collected from and with real
users?

------
mhomde
Nice article!

I think the biggest UX issues in current mobile OS is gratuitous animations
and lack of cohesiveness.

Many have transitions that are too long and too much. It's like drinking
overly sweet soda, the first sips are nice but you don't want to drink a whole
bottle. Animations should be inverse in scope to how often they are displayed.

There's also a tendency of "teleporting" you between pages without a clear
spatial navigation structure. Material tries to be fancy by morphing pages to
tie pages together but I still think a more linear and clear page navigation
would be easier to grasp.

~~~
dhimes
For me it's the ads that require a high level of concentration to not click.
CNN's mobile is awful (web site is getting worse too, for that matter). I
generate several false clicks every time I'm on the site. The advertisers are
getting soaked I'm sure. Even if CNN refunds a certain percentage of clicks,
unless that percentage is upwards of 100% of mine, the advertisers are paying
for unintentional clicks.

As a user, it really sucks to try to scroll to see more of an article only to
be taken out of the article to your browser.

------
thomasfl
The term "UX choreograpy" is good, but "functional animations" seems easier to
sell to clients if you're a UX designer

There has been several blogs about UX mentioning Disney lately. This one is
the best so far.

------
brador
Anyone know what they're using to make those iPhone screen gifs?

~~~
pmontra
I wish they were GIFs. Actually the are .ogv which I can't see on my Android
tablet (and probably neither on iOS). I had to go to the computer to see them.

To answer you're question: I have no direct experience but check this
[http://www.apptamin.com/blog/capture-iphone-ipad-screen-
vide...](http://www.apptamin.com/blog/capture-iphone-ipad-screen-video/)

